# Interesting study on hypertrophy by Brad Schoenfeld



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 28, 2014)

For anyone who has the time to read this it's a very good piece on the physiology of muscular hypertrophy.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2014)

Link no workie.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 28, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Link no workie.



It workie for me Seekie . If it don't work in the morning I'll copy and paste the study but it's a doozy at 13pgs (16 if you count the references)


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2014)

Now link workie. No workie before. It be better good, Doc! I'm gonna read all sixteen pages


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2014)

maybe I do know a bit about what I'm talking about huh doc? Enjoyed it very much, thank you.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 28, 2014)

Very good read Doc! I found this part to be interesting as it applies to myself and my own training. 

"With respect to *concentric repetitions, there is some evidence that faster repetitions are beneficial for hypertrophy*.".... "From a hypertrophy standpoint, speed of movement may have greater importance on the eccentric component of a repetition. Although concentric and isometric contractions have been shown to produce a hypertrophic response, a majority of studies seem to show that *eccentric actions have the greatest effect on muscle development*. ."

So from this Im gathering that my slower repetition speed could be hindering my growth, especially for the eccentric portion of the movement??

"*Maintaining continuous muscle tension* at moderate repetition speeds also has been shown to enhance muscle ischemia and hypoxia, thereby augmenting the hypertrophic response."

Is this something people tend to advocate or is this just hogwash? Ive been under the impression it was legit but Ive heard plenty of counterclaims to the point. Id love to hear more peoples opinions on it


----------



## j2048b (Mar 28, 2014)

ill read this tomorrow and see what i also think of it, so many different stories of how to build muskles! slow on the way up, fast on the way down, fast on the way up, slow on the way down, different rep ranges etc...etc....


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 28, 2014)

Great add, Doc!


----------



## Georgia (Mar 28, 2014)

Eccentric movements matter!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 28, 2014)

Seeker said:


> maybe I do know a bit about what I'm talking about huh doc? Enjoyed it very much, thank you.



I too know what I talking about Seek...specifically that you are one SEXY mofo!


----------



## DF (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice article there Doc....


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 28, 2014)

I will read this thank you.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 28, 2014)

I didn't read it all yet. Did he mention water and cells? You know me I'm all about water. When cells stay at full water capacity they are more apt to split/divide. That's more muscle. Vs dehydrated cells die. This is one important aspect of hypertrophy.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 28, 2014)

I knew to be true but good to get validation..

"Growth hormone levels spike after the performance of various types of exercise (96). An exercise-induced increase in GH has been highly correlated with the magnitude of type I and type II muscle fiber hypertrophy (113). It is postulated that a transient GH increase may lead to an enhanced interaction with muscle cell receptors, facilitating fiber recovery and stimulating a hypertrophic response (134). Growth hormone is also thought to be involved in the training-induced increase of locally expressed IGF-1 (75). When combined with intense exercise, GH release is associated with marked upregulation of the IGF-1 gene in muscle so that more is spliced toward the MGF isoform (63)."


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 28, 2014)

Huh. Here is his bit on Cell swelling. I believe he just says they swell. Maybe that's true but I find that hard to believe. I think there is new cells forming here. I know fat cells just swell. The only time supposidly you can make new fat cells are in the third and fourth trimester. I would find that hard to believe that Roney Colman just swelled all his existing 200 pounds less cells. 

"CELL SWELLING
Cellular hydration (i.e., cell swelling) serves as a physiological regulator of cell function (65). It is known to simulate anabolic processes, both through increases in protein synthesis and decreases in proteolysis (53,120,165). Although a physiological basis linking cell swelling with an anabolic drive is yet to be determined, it is conceivable that increased pressure against the membrane is perceived as a threat to cellular integrity, which in turn causes the cell to initiate a signaling response that ultimately leads to reinforcement of its ultrastructure.
A hydrated cell has been shown to initiate a process that involves activation of protein-kinase signaling pathways in muscle, and possibly mediating autocrine effects of growth factors in signaling the anabolic response to membrane stretch (106). Cell swelling induced membrane stretch may also have a direct effect on the amino acid transport systems mediated through an integrin-associated volume sensor. Phosphatidyli- nositol 3-kinase appears to be an important signaling component in modulating glutamine and alpha-(methyl)aminoisobutyric acid transport in muscle because of cell swelling (106).
Resistance exercise has been shown to induce alterations of intra- and extracellular water balance (156), the extent of which is dependent upon the type of exercise and intensity of training. Cell swelling is maximized by exercise that relies heavily on glycolysis, with the resultant lactate accumulation acting as the primary contributor to osmotic changes in skeletal muscle (41,157). Fast-twitch fibers are particularly sensitive to osmotic changes, presumably related to a high concentration of water transport channels called aquaporin-4. Aquaporin-4 has been shown to be strongly expressed in the sarcolemma of mammalian fast-twitch glycolytic and fast- twitch oxidative-glycolytic fibers, facilitating the influx of fluid into the cell. Given that fast-twitch fibers are most responsive to hypertrophy, it is conceivable that cellular hydration augments the hypertrophic response during resistance training that relies heavily on anaerobic glycolysis.
Exercise regimens that cause an increased glycogen storage capacity also have the potential to augment cell swelling. Given that glycogen attracts three grams of water for every gram of glycogen (25), this may reflect an increased capacity for protein synthesis in those who possess greater in- tramuscular glycogen stores."


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok good I'm not crazy I did know that...

When muscles undergo intense exercise, as from a resistance training bout, there is trauma to the muscle fibers that is referred to as muscle injury or damage in scientific investigations. This disruption to muscle cell organelles activates satellite cells, which are located on the outside of the muscle fibers between the basal lamina (basement membrane) and the plasma membrane (sarcolemma) of muscles fibers to proliferate to the injury site (Charge and Rudnicki 2004). In essence, a biological effort to repair or replace damaged muscle fibers begins with the satellite cells fusing together and to the muscles fibers, often leading to increases in muscle fiber cross-sectional area or hypertrophy. *The satellite cells have only one nucleus and can replicate by dividing. As the satellite cells multiply, some remain as organelles on the muscle fiber where as the majority differentiate *(the process cells undergo as they mature into normal cells) and fuse to muscle fibers to form new muscle protein stands (or myofibrils) and/or repair damaged fibers. Thus, the muscle cells’ myofibrils will increase in thickness and number. After fusion with the muscle fiber, some satellite cells serve as a source of new nuclei to supplement the growing muscle fiber. With these additional nuclei, the muscle fiber can synthesize more proteins and create more contractile myofilaments, known as actin and myosin, in skeletal muscle cells. It is interesting to note that high numbers of satellite cells are found associated within slow-twitch muscle fibers as compared to fast-twitch muscle fibers within the same muscle, as they are regularly going through cell maintenance repair from daily activities.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 28, 2014)

This article says they cannot divide but then goes onto to say they don't know fore sure. I happen to be under the mind set that you can convince your body to do anything. In this case cell divide and grow larger. That's what I always thought anyway.

"We still do not know the molecular mechanism of the effect that we have observed. And we don't understand other possible mechanisms that regulate cardiomycyte proliferation. In this study, we don't mean to imply that we think p38 is the only pathway that is important in regulating proliferation. We think there are likely to be others as well.

The beauty of science, however, always involves on the processes, not just the results, so perhaps, we will see new news on muscles and cell divisions that may provide some clinical insights to existing medical problems."


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 28, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> I didn't read it all yet. Did he mention water and cells? You know me I'm all about water. When cells stay at full water capacity they are more apt to split/divide. That's more muscle. Vs dehydrated cells die. This is one important aspect of hypertrophy.



Yes and no. 

He says muscle cells are postmitotic meaning they don't undergo significant mitosis/replication or splitting. When they are fully hydrated though what it does is stretch the membrane which the cell may see as an attack on the structural integrity of the membrane. This leads to a response which signals reinforcement of the ultra structure. Hydration also can play several other roles in the hypertrophic response. 



> Cellular hydration (i.e., cell swelling) serves as a physiological regulator of cell function (65). It is known to simulate anabolic processes, both through increases in protein synthesis and decreases in proteolysis (53,120,165). Although a physiological basis linking cell swelling with an anabolic drive is yet to be determined, it is conceivable that increased pressure against the membrane is perceived as a threat to cellular integrity, which in turn causes the cell to initiate a signaling response that ultimately leads to reinforcement of its ultrastructure.
> A hydrated cell has been shown to initiate a process that involves activation of protein-kinase signaling pathways in muscle, and possibly mediating autocrine effects of growth factors in signaling the anabolic response to membrane stretch (106).



You've got to be careful about how you read into this. Nowhere does he say more water equals more hypertrophy. He's simply explaining how hydration does play a role in hypertrophy. If you're dehydrated this will negatively impact your results. If you're hydrated this will positively influence your results. If you're superhydrated you shouldn't necessarily expect better results.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't like being wrong so I've been reading here for the last hour. It's about split down the middle on google. Half say do division of muscle cells take place and half say they can. Here at Stanford school of medicine they say they do divide...

"Unlike stem cells in the blood or skin, muscle stem cells spend most of their lives nestled in the surrounding tissue. “They don’t do much most of the time,” said Rando. “They remain in a quiescent state for most of a person’s life. *When you injure your muscle, however, they begin dividing to repair the damage.” Like all adult stem cells, each muscle stem cell becomes two daughter cells: one with stem cell properties, and the other that continues dividing to become mature muscle cells and fibers to replenish those that are damaged. Without such “asymmetric” division, the stem cells would quickly be depleted after injury* - See more at:

I'm done and not going to read anymore. I've read enough to reinforce my original believe that they can be convinced into dividing. Just like fat cells can be convinced during 3rd and 4th trimesters if she eats too much. Maybe I'm wrong but I'm sticking to it. Science does not know everything. Far from it. I tend to believe my eyes more than my ears.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 28, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> I don't like being wrong so I've been reading here for the last hour. It's about split down the middle on google. Half say do division of muscle cells take place and half say they can. Here at Stanford school of medicine they say they do divide...
> 
> "Unlike stem cells in the blood or skin, muscle stem cells spend most of their lives nestled in the surrounding tissue. “They don’t do much most of the time,” said Rando. “They remain in a quiescent state for most of a person’s life. *When you injure your muscle, however, they begin dividing to repair the damage.” Like all adult stem cells, each muscle stem cell becomes two daughter cells: one with stem cell properties, and the other that continues dividing to become mature muscle cells and fibers to replenish those that are damaged. Without such “asymmetric” division, the stem cells would quickly be depleted after injury* - See more at:
> 
> I'm done and not going to read anymore. I've read enough to reinforce my original believe that they can be convinced into dividing. Just like fat cells can be convinced during 3rd and 4th trimesters if she eats too much. Maybe I'm wrong but I'm sticking to it. Science does not know everything. Far from it. I tend to believe my eyes more than my ears.



I think the confusion stems from muscle stem cells are satellite cells. Satellite cells can and do proliferate but they are not actual muscle fiber cells. The way they add to hypertrophy is by fusing to existing muscle fiber making it larger and more cross sectional area. Actual muscle tissue cells or muscle fiber cells do not divide.

Fat cells act in the same way. They only proliferate a few times during your lifespan. Getting fatter or leaner involves removing fatty acids from the fat cell or forcing hem in.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> He says muscle cells are postmitotic meaning they don't undergo significant mitosis/replication or splitting. When they are fully hydrated though what it does is stretch the membrane which the cell may see as an attack on the structural integrity of the membrane. This leads to a response which signals reinforcement of the ultra structure. Hydration also can play several other roles in the hypertrophic response.
> 
> ...



About the water bit. You can train the body do do anything. Anything. You can train it to go under water for 20 minutes. natives train their neck to be 3 times as long. Yes in conjunction by lowering their shoulders. The point is though I am a firm believer you can train your muscles (cells) to hold more water. Each time you get that pump. All the cells expand just a bit further. Im a big supporter of water don't mind me lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 28, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> About the water bit. You can train the body do do anything. Anything. You can train it to go under water for 20 minutes. natives train their neck to be 3 times as long. Yes in conjunction by lowering their shoulders. The point is though I am a firm believer you can train your muscles (cells) to hold more water. Each time you get that pump. All the cells expand just a bit further. Im a big supporter of water don't mind me lol.



I'm not saying you can't get the cells to hold more water. THe article clearly states that but it's not really due to the pump. It's by increasing glycogen stores. Each gram of glycogen attracts 3g of water. Lifting weights and anaerobic exercise increases glycogen stores which in turns allows more water to be held. I was trying to state that simply drinking more water doesn't mean you'll get more of an anabolic response. Hydration is enough to maximize the response. Super hydration just makes you frequent the bathroom more lol. 

I agree humans and the mind are powerful tools but we have our limits. Try as I might, no matter what I do I won't have a 12in d!ck no matter how I train for it hahahaha.....


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I think the confusion stems from muscle stem cells are satellite cells. Satellite cells can and do proliferate but they are not actual muscle fiber cells. The way they add to hypertrophy is by fusing to existing muscle fiber making it larger and more cross sectional area. Actual muscle tissue cells or muscle fiber cells do not divide.
> 
> Fat cells act in the same way. They only proliferate a few times during your lifespan. Getting fatter or leaner involves removing fatty acids from the fat cell or forcing hem in.



Got it  I'm not sold though. Take Christain Bale for instance. He has destroyed his body for roles only to gain it all back later. He has killed off 99% of his muscles to get down to those weights. The idea that your born with a pre determined amount does not sit well with me. If that were true he would have a damn hard time regaining his muscle mass. As I read it muscle cells are like skin cells, always swaping themselves out. Stuck in the amount genetics per determined. I acknowledge that I may be way wrong here but I'm sticking with it. I think they can be convinced to divide. Satellite or not. Roney Colman cells did not just grow by 1000%. They divided and adapted to his 800lb dead lifts - Yaaaa buddyyyyy!


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm not saying you can't get the cells to hold more water. THe article clearly states that but it's not really due to the pump. It's by increasing glycogen stores. Each gram of glycogen attracts 3g of water. Lifting weights and anaerobic exercise increases glycogen stores which in turns allows more water to be held. I was trying to state that simply drinking more water doesn't mean you'll get more of an anabolic response. Hydration is enough to maximize the response. Super hydration just makes you frequent the bathroom more lol.
> 
> I agree humans and the mind are powerful tools but we have our limits. Try as I might, no matter what I do I won't have a 12in d!ck no matter how I train for it hahahaha.....



Within your predetermined limits, You can stretch the f**k out of it though and train the ligaments and soft tissue to grow longer. 100% increase is false, but 25% over a year or two is quite obtainable. Just saying. You can train anything to do anything. All it takes is time and determination. lol


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm not saying you can't get the cells to hold more water. THe article clearly states that but it's not really due to the pump. It's by increasing glycogen stores. Each gram of glycogen attracts 3g of water. Lifting weights and anaerobic exercise increases glycogen stores which in turns allows more water to be held. I was trying to state that simply drinking more water doesn't mean you'll get more of an anabolic response. Hydration is enough to maximize the response. Super hydration just makes you frequent the bathroom more lol.
> 
> I agree humans and the mind are powerful tools but we have our limits. Try as I might, no matter what I do I won't have a 12in d!ck no matter how I train for it hahahaha.....



Agreed it takes excersise, blood, water, insulin, and carbs. To swell the cell at least


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 13, 2015)

If your really interested in cell hydration give a look at datbtru's forum
He has many scientific journals as long as his own research on that exact topic. He also has his training split so he can utilize differentiation and proliferation processes as best as possible, go read there man you will be in heaven. Since I started trying to swell my cells before and during training I have gained muscle and lost fat and stayed about the same weight and increasing strength, nothing crazy but it's a now staple like eggs in the mornin


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 13, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> For anyone who has the time to read this it's a very good piece on the physiology of muscular hypertrophy.
> 
> http://www.lookgreatnaked.com/articles/mechanisms_of_muscle_hypertrophy.pdf



work says it's porn lol I will check it out at home


----------



## jawbrkr814 (Jan 17, 2015)

great read! thanks doc


----------



## Khazima (Jan 17, 2015)

Awsome article man thanks for posting.


----------



## Ace Corona (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome article, and the info posted by users of this forum in this thread were awesome, too!


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank for the information doc!


----------

